# Switching to SRI...



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I couldn't tell you about the filter in the well, but SRI to me is a much better setup than CAI. It won't get wet, and your gas mileage will increase a little as well. And of course, disassembly, cleaning, and reassembly is much easier.

You have my vote for SRI.


----------



## ZMVallo (Oct 14, 2012)

I have a SRI and live in Seattle, no problems here. *thumbs up*

K&N also sells a waterproof prefilter, not sure how good it works. I don't run it, I've never gotten the filter wet.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Awesome...

Anybody use the car jack that the car comes with to change a tire? I am thinking of maybe just removing the tire...


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> Awesome...
> 
> Anybody use the car jack that the car comes with to change a tire? I am thinking of maybe just removing the tire...



Removing the tire is the best way. Its not that hard take off the screws on the bottom fender (Passenger side) then right above it when the tire was take off two or three screws from the black cover pull it out so you have enough room to take off the filter and BOOM! you're done.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I don't have a **** car jack... Really wish i did, just the spare tire one.

Calintz, you like that SRI in Miami heat and rain? lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> I don't have a **** car jack... Really wish i did, just the spare tire one.
> 
> Calintz, you like that SRI in Miami heat and rain? lol


You can buy one at Harbor Freight for ~$30. Please do not get under the car with the spare tire jack. I've had one start to slip once raising the rear wheel off the ground slightly (parking brake apparently didn't work brilliantly) and going at the tire lugs on the other wheel. The whole thing fell off, and would have killed me if I was under it.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

iKermit said:


> I don't have a **** car jack... Really wish i did, just the spare tire one.
> 
> Calintz, you like that SRI in Miami heat and rain? lol











I'm loving it bro lol. After two years of having the SRI I had no problems with rain or heat and Yeah its a different filter than injen bought a bigger one. You don't need a jack stand just turn your steering wheel all the way to the left and you would have enough clearance to take out the filter. Thats the way I did it and it only took me 10-15 minutes.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> You can buy one at Harbor Freight for ~$30. Please do not get under the car with the spare tire jack. I've had one start to slip once raising the rear wheel off the ground slightly (parking brake apparently didn't work brilliantly) and going at the tire lugs on the other wheel. The whole thing fell off, and would have killed me if I was under it.


I may just have to buy one...I have a car stand, that i was planning to put under it... But it scares the crap out of me. When i was doing the TL the same exact thing as you happened to me... Thank god i was younger so my reflexes were lightning.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If you want to go SRI, go with the K&N instead of the Injen. I have the Injen and above 65 degrees on a long-ish drive, or 80 on a short one, the intake sucks nothing but warm/hot air and there's a noticeable drop in power. Also, as for the spare tire car jack, I've used it roughly 4-5 times now without a single problem. If you look closely there's a little notch in the jack & on your car in order to safely raise it without it popping off, and the best thing to do would be to use a jack stand, and I would raise both sides of the car in the front. This will help stabilize it in the air so that it doesn't sit at an awkward angle, and is a little more solid so you don't have to worry about it popping off the stand.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Can't get into any expensive until later, getting Married in April lol. But i will look into this after. How does yours react with the Tune?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well... I did the swap, took me 5 minutes, and realized that when they put the new engine in my Cruze the retards didn't really screw tightly the clamp on the throttle body so it was pretty much loose.

So thank god i did this!

Love the sound of it now, sounds less annoying believe it or not, but i need to get used to it shifting on a higher RPM. lol


----------

